# DOO.TO / DOOO (BRP)



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone owns this stock? Any thoughts? I bought it at $27 in mid-April 2020 during the crash and I should've bought much, much more.

I'm up +250% at the moment and I was planning to buy more during this recent pullback but I didn't as I decided to buy more of another stock instead (KL.TO). I sure plan to increase my position pretty soon. I think it's the first stock I bought so my position was very tiny.

They are currently offering a buyback for cancellation for up to $350M of their shares at a price between $94 and $113.

They currently have a CAGR of about 39% over the past 5 years.

Sorry volatile stock though, with very high beta. But P/E is 10.

For those who don't know this Quebec-based company, they are mainly selling recreationally vehicles and they are currently at $8B market cap. They've seen an increasing demand during the pandemic, buy they were already doing great prior to the pandemic.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

It looks pretty reasonable for valuation. P/S 1.2, GP 28% Sales growth 10%? . $94 price target ~ $120 so 27% more return for this year.


----------

